# خمريات شعر ورشوش دوسري * بالجملة والمفرق . لمن تبحث عن التميز



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

مدخل ::
من المعروف أن أغلب النساء تستخدم طريقة شائعة 
لتعطير شعرها وهي أستخدام العطور الفرنسية وأغلب هذه 
العطور هي كيميائية التركيب لذلك هي في الأصل مضره لصحة 
الشعر .. وتساهم بشكل كبير في بهتان لون الشعر ليتحول تدريجاً للون الأبيض .

لذلك أنصحكن باستخدام الخمريات الآمنه على الشعروحتى على المدى الطويل 

طريقة الأستخدام ::
بعد الأنتهاء من أستشوار شعرك . ضعي في راحة يديك قليلا من الخمرية 
وضعيها على شعرك وابتعدي عن الجدور .. 

طبعاً هذه العطور رائحتها قوية التأثير ونفاده وعميقة . وتبقى 
لفتره طويلة وأيضاً ستكون الرائحه فواحه من شعرك كأنك " مبخر بعوده ... 
وغير ذلك هي دهنية لزجة فسوف تساهم بشكل كبير في تزيت 
شعرك قليلاً مما سيعطيه لمعه جميلة .. وأيضاً ستلين الشعر الذي 
يجف بسبب الأستشوار " بمعنى يتلصق الشعر المتد بسبب الشحنات الكهرائية "..
وطبعاً هذه الخمريات أمنه جداً ولها فوائد كونها طبيعيه .

ملاحظة:
شعرك يتم معطر تتم ريحة العطر فيه مدة لا تتجاوز من 4 الى 5 ايام

*************
1
الآن مخمريه جذور العود 
برائحتها الجذابه والمميزة



البيع متاح جمله ومفرق 
مفرق التولة ب 45 ريال 
السعر الأقل بالاسواق ..

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
2

مخمريه دانه الدنيا 
لمن تبحث عن التميز ..هنا ضالتك ..
ثبات وفخامه ..


البيع متاح جمله ومفرق 
مفرق التولة ب 45 ريال 
السعر الأقل بالاسواق ..






رشوش دوسري بعلب 250 مل 
رووووعه قليله بحقه 

يستخدم لتعطير غرف النوم والمجالس 
وايضا قبل التبخير 

يتوفر عدة انواع 
السعر مفرق 50 ريال 
وللجملة اسعار خاصة 







​


----------



## ام الحلوين (12 يوليو 2017)

*رد: خمريات شعر ورشوش دوسري * بالجملة والمفرق . لمن تبحث عن التميز*

اناابي كيف طريقة التواصل


----------

